# Silicone Seal Around Shower Enclosure?



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi there,

Going through my new-to-me '07 23RS and I found that the seam between the tub and surround is not sealed. I am thinking of running a bead of silicone seal along there, but I thought that there may be a reason that this wasn't done at the factory. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

The shower in my '09 29RLS is the same. I thought about sealing it too but lots of use hasn't caused it to leak. I'm leaving mine as is.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I sealed mine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There was a long and ugly thread on this about two years ago.

I say leave it as you found it. No need for silicone in that area of the surround.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I seem to remember that there is a reason for not sealing it. Also, I believe that the tub lip extends much farther up behind the surround than most would think.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I say seal it. If it were your stick house would you seal it? I believe it is a great entry point for moisture and moisture causes mold. I think it's not done at the factory because they really don't care. For them to do it, it would take more time and more money. IMHO

kevin


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

I sealed mine.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine started leaking this past trip (shower) and I have sealing it on my list. Gilligan sealed the shower doors all right. Without removing the clear tape first that goes around the edges. So yeah the tape started coming off and now i leak a bit. It needs to have the tape taken off and silicon put around it.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine was sealed at the factory. But from what I understand, the shower wall overlaps the tub to where water will just fall back into tub.---Mike


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I didn't seal mine. I figure if water was to somehow get behind there leaving it open would help it dry out.


----------



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

Hehehe....no clear consensus! I think I'll seal it up. The trailer hasn't been used in more than a year so if there was any moisture in there, it's gone now. If I don't seal it it will bother me forever.

After a couple of days spent going over the trailer cleaning etc., I understand the "Gilligan" comment. There are a couple strips of trim on my trailer that were attached to the floor with staples. Unfortunatley the air nailer was set so the thousand staples that Gilligan applied to the 7 foot piece of trim blew right through it leaving the trim attatched only by it's own weight. There's some craftsmanship! Don't they QC these things? My parents have an Alpenlite 5th wheel, it is on a whole different planet in terms of fit and finish.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone interested in calling Keystone customer service and asking them that question? It would be a good add on question if you needed to ask about something else.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> I seem to remember that there is a reason for not sealing it. Also, I believe that the tub lip extends much farther up behind the surround than most would think.


During my PDI, my tech confirmed that the tub does have a lip and there is no need to seal it. Sealing it won't hurt, but the calk will get dirty over time and have to be removed and replaced just like any calked surface. I figured, I would not seal it. It will probably be easier to keep it clean with no calk.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I sealed ours up at the bottom. One thing not mentioned here yet is that if you seal up the bottom - you also need to seal up the small fastener "buttons" on the shower stall wall - as these could leak and allow water to be caught inside between the shower and the wall if there is not an escape at the bottom. I did all of this a few years ago and have not had any issues. Caulk stays clean too with just a towel wipe.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

We were getting a lot of water on the floor during showering.









Put seal around shower enclosure = no more water


----------

